# Coral ID help!!!



## Brackish (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey guys I need your help!

I received a coral tonight with no tag or information.
I have always steered away from hard corals since I'm in a biocube with only slightly upgraded lighting.

This coral is beige to darker brown and hard to the touch. Since I didn't know what it was I assumed it was a hard leather of some sort and tossed it in. It quickly appeared to be like peeling or shedding... Something like that... I immediately thought ughhhh.... Of course nothing is this easy... So I figured I'd come to the experts!! Going to upload a couple pics!

Thanks in advance,
Brackish


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm not 100% with my SPS yet, but this is some type of Acropora sp. for sure. If it is shedding/peeling, it may very well be dead by tomorrow


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It was probably just sliming, which is common for any SPS. Unless the skeleton underneath was showing....then it was probably RTN (rapid tissue necrosis).

Either way, with stock BC lighting, that thing won't fare terribly well.


----------



## Brackish (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks to both of you.

Still alive this morning.

Any idea on the exact type of acropora??

It looks like most of saltwater has to do with luck once your tank is established. Received an anemone 6 months ago. No one thought it could thrive in a cube, but this thing has gone from 2" across to about 8" across.

Thanks!


----------



## Brackish (Nov 30, 2010)

Just thought I'd toss in an update...

Still no idea what it specifically is...

Here's a shot of tonight, my tank and some of it's residents...

Also I took a shot of my sick zoa colony... No idea whats wrong with it considering there is another in the tank that's doing fine!

Any idea on the zoas would be helpful... Also accepting comments and criticism...

THANKS!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

do you have enough light for the zoas. It is difficalt to say based on the images, but I do not think it is enough

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

Brackish said:


> It looks like most of saltwater has to do with luck once your tank is established. Received an anemone 6 months ago. No one thought it could thrive in a cube, but this thing has gone from 2" across to about 8" across.
> 
> Thanks!


My anem is thriving in my Red Sea Max 34 gal cube as well.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: Zoas.

Between occasionally being stung and shaded by the anemone, combined with being burried and nocked about by that watchman goby, I'd guess thats the cause of those Zoas not thriving like the right-side colony.


----------

